# RR: 147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Argerich, Abbado (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1967)










2.	Janis, Kondrashin (cond.), Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)










3.	Graffman, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1966)










4.	Kapell, Doráti (cond.), Dallas Symphony Orchestra	(1949)










5.	Prokofiev, Coppola (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1932)










6.	Ashkenazy, Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1975)










7.	Argerich, Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1997)










8.	Cliburn, Hendl (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1960)










9.	Kapell, Stokowski (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1949)










10.	Gutiérrez, N. Järvi (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1990)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Argerich, Abbado (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1967)
2.	Janis, Kondrashin (cond.), Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)
3.	Graffman, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1966)
4.	Kapell, Doráti (cond.), Dallas Symphony Orchestra	(1949)
5.	Prokofiev, Coppola (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1932)
6.	Ashkenazy, Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1975)
7.	Argerich, Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1997)
8.	Cliburn, Hendl (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1960)
9.	Kapell, Stokowski (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1949)
10.	Gutiérrez, N. Järvi (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1990)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

